

Dwolla – Free micropayments - datashovel
https://www.dwolla.com/micropayments

======
datashovel
Why aren't more people using this for micropayments? Instead of paying an arm
and a leg in transaction fees to credit card companies?

~~~
loceng
Because platforms generally make money from transaction fees, so they're
reducing their revenues/profits if they adopt such things.

